# Picked up a new Sig



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

I picked up this baby this week.










*It's a P220 Elite Compact. S/A. 6-round mags. Night sights. Aluminum grips. Matte black finish.*
This configuration isn't listed on the Sig website. From the little I've been able to find, it appears to be a limited run. Maybe a test to see if folks like them.

I had been looking for a small 45 for a while now. I had looked at Colt, Kahr, and a few others. When I saw this I pulled the trigger.

One trip the the range so far. Very nice. The recoil is very tame for a small 45. I like it. :smt023


----------

